
Retrospective: Swift at Artsy - antfarm
http://artsy.github.io/blog/2017/02/05/Retrospective-Swift-at-Artsy/
======
redsummer
As an old Objective-C programmer who has only dipped their toe into Swift, I
wonder if it's worth going straight to React instead of Swift.

